# Question about symptoms



## Rainey (May 22, 2013)

I was recently taken off my 40 mg. methimozole on May 6 in preparation for RAI Pill.

Since going off the meds my HR is around 112 (taking 160 mg of Propranolol).

This morning at 3:00 I was having chest pains. Got up, checked my HR (at 118) but I started feeling better after I got up.

I have also been nauseated since going off the meds. At first I thought I had caught a bug, but I've been this way since May 10.

So, are chest pains and nausea common symptoms?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rainey said:


> I was recently taken off my 40 mg. methimozole on May 6 in preparation for RAI Pill.
> 
> Since going off the meds my HR is around 112 (taking 160 mg of Propranolol).
> 
> ...


They seem to be. I recall experiencing the same but always always call your doctor when in doubt.


----------



## Rainey (May 22, 2013)

Thank you for the reply. Yes, I called the Dr. this morning. Have not heard back from him yet.

Just wondered if this was common or if I'm being paranoid about every symptom.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

No, I think that nausea may be part of the weaning process. Best to you! I hope you'll hear from your doctor soon.


----------



## Rainey (May 22, 2013)

webster2 said:


> No, I think that nausea may be part of the weaning process. Best to you! I hope you'll hear from your doctor soon.


Thank you, I hope so to. I called his office again on Fri, morning, Was told he would call me back. No word from him and now it's a holiday weekend.

Oh well.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Goodness, not very good on him. I hope you are feeling much better. How long before RAI?


----------



## Rainey (May 22, 2013)

webster2 said:


> Goodness, not very good on him. I hope you are feeling much better. How long before RAI?


Thank you but, no, actually I'm not much better. The scan is June 20, then labwork on June 24, then to Dr. on June 27 for the determination of how much radiation I need. so I'm not sure when the actual date for the RAI will be. It looks like it will be sometime in July.

I think I'm going to change Dr.'s. I'm not real satisfied with the one I have.

Dr. did tell me once when I was complaining about my heart rate (the one time the nurse ever called me back) to either increase the propranolol or to go back on the methimozole. I think I will go back on the meds now. There is no way I am going to make it til possibly July.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I do think a new doctor might be in order.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

I agree with Webster, letting you return to hyper this far out isn't good for your body and not returning your calls isn't good for your piece of mind.


----------

